# JD F932 pic from this morning



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I cleaned up and salted a few drive thru lanes this morning so I figured I'd snap a pic after I got done washing out the spreader.

This is my first year using a machine like this and I'm very pleased with it's performance. In previous years I needed several guys with blowers to get everything done but now I only need one.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

is this all you plow with? Either way its a sweet looking unit.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;959108 said:


> is this all you plow with?


Yes. Is that bad? 

Actually all of my high maintenance accounts are within 6 blocks of where I keep this machine and a stock pile of salt. It's easier for me to drive around with this than with a truck during business hours. The plow is 66" and scrapes surprisingly well so it just takes 2 passes to clean out each drive thru lane.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Deere Roy.

How is the cab? Is it Cozy?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like a kick a$$ sidewalk machine. I like it.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

It sure looks Cozy to me!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

cretebaby;959132 said:


> How is the cab? Is it Cozy?


It's cozy enough so that you don't have to wear a coat and hat but I thought it would work better to be honest. It's nice to be out of the wind but it has yet to get warm enough for me to shut the heater off.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice machine. Does it get stuck easy?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

mercer_me;959161 said:


> Nice machine. Does it get stuck easy?


I don't think anyone has gotten it stuck yet. Whenever it starts spinning there is a pedal that you can step on that locks the axle and it provides enough traction to keep going.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good Roy.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

I ran a Kubota F3060 with a blower a couple years back and I think they work awesome. Really manoeverable and quick for cleaning little finnicky spots. That Deere looks really sweet.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

i like it roy nice machine


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've seen similar set ups out in Big Lake and North Branch.

good luck with it.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

where in minnesota are you at?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice machine...are you thinking about adding a blower to it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sure that those chains really help out. Nice looking rig.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Excellent machine. I like it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

AllOutLandscape;959786 said:


> where in minnesota are you at?


I'm in north central MN



Humvee27;959831 said:


> Nice machine...are you thinking about adding a blower to it?


Absolutely. The tough part is finding one. There's one sitting in your state but the guy wants $2500 for it and there's no way I'd pay that much.



Pushin 2 Please;959883 said:


> I'm sure that those chains really help out. Nice looking rig.


You're right, the chains are a big help. They are wearing pretty fast so they might be something that I have to swap out each season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks good Roy. Nice setup.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks great. We have two of these. A 932 gas and 935 diesel with a blower and brush. Except yours has the nicer cab. Did it come with the wheel weights and chains? What's a good spot to find them?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Camden;959157 said:


> It's cozy enough so that you don't have to wear a coat and hat but I thought it would work better to be honest. It's nice to be out of the wind but it has yet to get warm enough for me to shut the heater off.


you might look into how the heater hoses attach to the engine manifold. i remmebr a bunch of years ago running a 935 and a 425 with similar problems. the dealer came up with some type of fix that a shut off valve was installed, and basicly 100% of the hot cooland was flowing tho the heater , instead of only a small amount being bypassed up to the heater unit.

hows the enigne temp during its operation? still cold , or warm? if you have room to bring the motor temp up alittle, cover up the radiator may help. we had a differnt cab then you on the 935, it got pretty nice for the most part. little cold by your feet tho


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Camden;959032 said:


> I cleaned up and salted a few drive thru lanes this morning so I figured I'd snap a pic after I got done washing out the spreader.
> 
> This is my first year using a machine like this and I'm very pleased with it's performance. In previous years I needed several guys with blowers to get everything done but now I only need one.


Yep....I like it!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Lookin' real good! Seems like it would work really nice especially during business hours like you said.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great Roy, Im sure you will get many years out of it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Advantage;960425 said:


> Looks great. We have two of these. A 932 gas and 935 diesel with a blower and brush. Except yours has the nicer cab. Did it come with the wheel weights and chains? What's a good spot to find them?


I bought the wheel weights from a local Deere dealer. It was $50 for the pair. I purchased the chains from tirechain.com and they cost ~$60.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Camden;961611 said:


> I bought the wheel weights from a local Deere dealer. It was $50 for the pair. I purchased the chains from tirechain.com and they cost ~$60.


Great, Thanks for the info.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Camden;959942 said:


> You're right, the chains are a big help. They are wearing pretty fast so they might be something that I have to swap out each season.


Perhaps a tire with an ag tread or R4 industrial tread with weights would be a better fit. Use the chains for when it gets bad.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice Roy


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

i like it would make a super sidwalk machine but it look like it would be a little tight in the cab


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

roy could you post a picture of the rear of the machine, im interested in how you have the salter mounted thanks


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

thats cool ill take one please! also send us a snow storm while your at it:waving:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

nicksplowing;962414 said:


> roy could you post a picture of the rear of the machine, im interested in how you have the salter mounted thanks


Nick - Here's one that I took the same day as the other. I can get a more detailed pic if you like.

I went to a junkyard and cut the receiver hitch off of a smashed up truck and welded it onto the rear end. It's nothing fancy but it works really well. The Snowex spreader came with a standard 2" hitch so that part of it was ready to go right out of the box.

I also added some extensions to the side shields so that salt would drop straight down while doing sidewalks.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice Machine.... Check this one out  http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

sparky2410;962726 said:


> Nice Machine.... Check this one out  http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523


I like that setup too. Nice Gator. Can't beat those old Toro's S620s either payup


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Question: Would it be nice to have 4wd? I have priced these things out and the cheapest POS that I can find is $7500 ( 4wd though )
Camden: mind me asking what you paid for that rig? PM if you want
I am thinking i can cut half my guys with a couple of those.
I wonder if there is a lot more maint. on a blower?


----------



## DaveVB (Nov 9, 2002)

This is my first year with an 1145, wow am I impressed! We managed to find a blade and a broom for it. The blade is a yellow one and not really heavy enough to cut, or the edge is off so it won't. It plows great though either way. I thought about weight or chains, but I think with the 4x4 it won't need it. I was able to push a full blade no problem in pretty light snow, but also cleaned up the parking lot pretty good with heavier stuff. 
My tractor wasn't built for the winter months so it just has the ROPS







I have now managed to build a front window and put lights on the top. I have plans for a side window on the right and one on the rear. A guy in Des Moines specializes in these and had a blower for $1,700.00 or the blade/broom for same price. He also has cabs for $800.00 which we could not do at the time. 
The broom is actually better for keeping a lot open in a light snow if you keep on top of it. My boss was impressed with how fast it would go. It isn't for our 3 foot sidewalks though. The broom shifts to either side so the tractor rides on unplowed snow if I try to do our walks. 
I was thinking about a spreader on the back, now I know how to do it! Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Camden;959032 said:


> I cleaned up and salted a few drive thru lanes this morning so I figured I'd snap a pic after I got done washing out the spreader.
> 
> This is my first year using a machine like this and I'm very pleased with it's performance. In previous years I needed several guys with blowers to get everything done but now I only need one.


Really, this is it in MN? Wow... I'd have guessed you would have needed a bigger truck. I also thought MN got a lot of snow in the winter. It is a very nice piece of machinery. Is it a diesel or gas powered tractor? What's the top speed of it? You say it has diff-lockers so that is really nice feature. What is the maximum amount of snow you can push with it before it stops pushing?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

deicepro - You have a PM



DaveVB;963247 said:


> I was thinking about a spreader on the back, now I know how to do it! Thanks a bunch!!!!


You're welcome. Glad to hear I could help someone.



ConnorExum;963257 said:


> Really, this is it in MN?


Yeah that's a photo of Minnesota. Back when I was a kid we used to get snow but not any more. It sucks but that's how it is nowadays.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

talk about snow back in the day,

My Mother-in-law grew up in Sauk Center {I grew up in TX}
well, they moved to TX. and I moved my wife and kids to MN. She will not move back
home because the fear of the days when it snowed big time. 
Just don't show her that picture...OK?

I'm wondering what size blower will go on that machine you have, I did try google and wasn't for sure.

Nice use of the modified hitch for the spreader.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you think this machine could handle a half acre parking lot on its own? How long do you think a half acre lot would take given a 2'' snow?


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

IMAGE;1070366 said:


> Do you think this machine could handle a half acre parking lot on its own? How long do you think a half acre lot would take given a 2'' snow?


Hey IMAGE, we have several of these machines , your biggest issue is going to be how far you have to throw the snow. They just don't throw very far, we have a couple alleys we used to blow with these babies and due to the fact all the snow from a 14 foot wide alley had to be blown 200 feet straight ahead it took about an hour with 2 inches of snow. If it drifted in it took ALOT longer. Also there is no down pressure on these ot clean up packed wheel tracks, in my opinion I would not recommend one for lot use on its own.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Grass Master;1071122 said:


> Hey IMAGE, we have several of these machines , your biggest issue is going to be how far you have to throw the snow. They just don't throw very far, we have a couple alleys we used to blow with these babies and due to the fact all the snow from a 14 foot wide alley had to be blown 200 feet straight ahead it took about an hour with 2 inches of snow. If it drifted in it took ALOT longer. Also there is no down pressure on these ot clean up packed wheel tracks, in my opinion I would not recommend one for lot use on its own.


There is one section about 40' wide x 140' long, thats gonna be the worst area I think because it will all have to be blown forward. Time is not an issue, as it would be the only account for the machine. There is actually just 17,000 sq feet of parking lot, and about 5,500 sq feet of sidewalk.

Its either do it with a S300 skid steer in the small parking lot, and a walk behind blower on the sidewalks. Or use a 4x4 325d, and use it to blow both sidewalks and the parking area. I am thinking the time lost in the parking area, will be made up on the sidewalks. When there is a big storm, I will have the Bobcat S300 to take care of it.

Heres a pic of the entire area. And the second pic is the back section that I think will be the most time consuming.


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

The place that I used to work for had a fleet of Toro Groundmasters set up with cabs, plows, blowers and brooms to do the sidewalks. They also had a half dozen Ford tractors with plows but the Toros were out in every storm. They worked well.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

IMAGE;1071187 said:


> Heres a pic of the entire area. And the second pic is the back section that I think will be the most time consuming.
> 
> View attachment 79721
> 
> View attachment 79722


Well.....yeah it would take a while, I understand time isn't an issue, but if you want my two bits I wouldn't recommend the 925 for the lot.I have had great luck with the reliability and durability of these machines, if you could use it as a sidewalk/small driveway unit only that would be a better fit for the machine. Again just my thoughts.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to Bump this thread!

Do you have any more pics/vids of that beast?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

masternate42;1162461 said:


> I'd like to Bump this thread!
> 
> Do you have any more pics/vids of that beast?


Nothing new to share but I'll try to work on it.

This machine has been one of the best purchases I've ever made. It's cut down my sidewalk time by 70%. Unfortunately the guy I have operating it this season has been a very poor driver and he's broken and bent a lot of things. A couple weeks ago he hit a curb so hard it ripped the plow right off of the machine. I took it to a welder and he got me back up and running pretty quick.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's our Kubota equivalent to Roys. We have a Snowex tailgate salter for ours also.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0027.flv


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Camden;959032 said:


> I cleaned up and salted a few drive thru lanes this morning so I figured I'd snap a pic after I got done washing out the spreader.
> 
> This is my first year using a machine like this and I'm very pleased with it's performance. In previous years I needed several guys with blowers to get everything done but now I only need one.


Great little setup! The hospital I work for has a handful of machines just like this but with rotary brooms instead of the plow. They seem to work great, the sidewalks are always bare 'crete, I wouldn't want to do anything larger with one though!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that deere would be so fun to just zip around in to clean all the tiny little lots!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice machine!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Johndeere all the way, big or small as long as its green you'll kill them all, LOL


----------

